# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  FRANCHISE BUSINESS OPPORTUNITY

## Aussie

Hello from Australia,

I have been approached by a business colleague in Australia, Dr. Dale Gerke. Dale has asked me to identify interested parties in South Africa who might be keen to set up a marketing / distribution franchise. 

I have known Dale for some time. He is honest, dependable, clever and very smart when it comes to business. He has also been very successful, both in his profession of dentistry and science and also his business career. You might want to look at Dale's personal website which is: www.dalegerke.com. There are many links on this site that you can follow to investigate Dale more fully.

This business is tried and proven and is already established in over 20 countries around the world. The aim is to get it started in South Africa as soon as possible. There is no doubt that it is a fantastic opportunity for you to make a huge amount of money.

Dale (through me) is looking for serious partners in this venture. This is primarily limited to major cities, however there is also a possibility for regional partners. There is also the possibility of a retail opportunity also.

Initially, products will be posted from an appropriate country (Australia or America). This is the easiest and cheapest way to establish this business and has been proven to work in a variety of countries over the last decade. 

In summary I shall say that we are looking for people who are willing to work part-time over the next few years in order to generate royalty incomes in the magnitude of AUD$100,000 to AUD$1 Million per year. 

This to get involved will require a capital outlay of approx $400AUD (approx 2,400 ZAR) which covers the opening of your account with the company, some product and training tools (which show you how to build this business quickly and easily).   

If this interests you, then please contact me immediately and I will send you more detailed information on the products we are dealing with and how this business works.  

Kind Regards

----------

